# Anybody do a Aristo Base Station Battery install



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Has anybody done an Aristo-Craft Base Station install in a MU'd unit yet? Looking for advice on how to do it. Can it be used with other than Revolution? How about Sound installs with it? Looking for any tips as I've been approached to do some F-units from USAT. I would also assume that somewhere down the line I may get other requests for other mfg., including Aristo.
Needless to say, thank you for your help.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The base station is no different than the regular Revolution in terms of installation, except that it doesn't fit into the socket worth a darn.  Seriously, you've got power in, motor out, front/rear headlight out, and the 6 accessory triggers. Once installed, you set it up as an "on-board" as opposed to "base," and it acts as any on-board Revolution would act, including MU, etc. Sound installs with it are likewise just like installing a standard Revolution. It's basically the same, just a whole lot bigger. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

What would be the advantage of doing this? What would you get that you wouldn't get in a 'regular' installation?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

amps


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The "stock" Revolution is good for something like 5 amps if memory serves. The "Super Receiver" is good for 15. All you need is a power supply that's good for 15. 

Later, 

K


----------



## noela (May 22, 2008)

I am looking at as a better way of MUing. One Rx vs. two would seem to be better, as well as the current handling ability of the Base Station Rx vs. the regular revo Rx. In this way I could use one good size battery in a lash up and power two locos (ie: F units) and have a constant voltage without worrying about matching speed. Yes, they would have the disadvantage of having to always work together, but if that's already in the plan, it's not a liability. Hypothetically, you could do a lash up of up to 10 units with the base station, but you would need one **** of a battery, but an ABBA would be a piece of cake.


----------

